# Zilla Z2K controllers almost ready



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think I have seen that many controllers in one spot, let alone Zilla's!

Now I eagerly await my Z1K.....


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

TheSGC said:


> I don't think I have seen that many controllers in one spot, let alone Zilla's!


That was only half of them. There were another batch of 12 on the other side of the room being worked on.  

It is very cool to watch Otmar training his new team and showing them all of the tricks of creating a Zilla Z2K or Z1K.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is another teaser picture that we decided to release. Progress is being made. More Zillas nearly ready for delivery. Fourteen Z2K controllers and seven Z1K controllers are shown in this picture. The covers have not yet been installed.

All of these are sold. They should all be shipping this week or the following. Our new team is getting up to speed and able to start producing controllers on a regular basis without the long wait times from the past. We are gearing up for production with parts and staff for double the previous output of Cafe Electric. Eventually we hope to get this to the point where they are on the shelf and can ship right away. Demand has been amazing so far.

Thanks for your patience. 
Here is the link to the get on the production schedule.

http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=37


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I take it these are all the HV/EHV versions?

Man, that's a lot of copper.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Could you tell us something about the applications where the Z2Ks will be used?

Will there be some new drag racers or they'll be used for street cars?


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

TheSGC said:


> I take it these are all the HV/EHV versions?


The Zilla Z2K only comes in HV or EHV. There is no LV version at 2K.

I am not sure of the mix on the Z1K controllers that are in this batch.
But any Z1K-LV can be upgraded to an HV. In the past Otmar only charged the difference in price between the LV and HV to do this upgrade. 

So if you have a Z1K-LV and want to do a new project with it requiring higher voltage, that is an option.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> Could you tell us something about the applications where the Z2Ks will be used?
> 
> Will there be some new drag racers or they'll be used for street cars?


I am sure there are both happening with these.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

CroDriver said:


> Could you tell us something about the applications where the Z2Ks will be used?
> 
> Will there be some new drag racers or they'll be used for street cars?


I have a Z1K-LV on order going into a Civic for street use. I need the AMPs to climb the hills around my house, 4-6% inclines with 300+ motor AMPs needed to maintain speeds, 700-1000 to accelerated up them.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

EVComponents said:


> The Zilla Z2K only comes in HV or EHV. There is no LV version at 2K.
> 
> I am not sure of the mix on the Z1K controllers that are in this batch.
> But any Z1K-LV can be upgraded to an HV. In the past Otmar only charged the difference in price between the LV and HV to do this upgrade.
> ...


Were these all made in the same week? I am eagerly awaiting a Z1K-LV and if these are really popping out like bunnies, that's great!


----------



## 69bug (Sep 17, 2009)

_I'm gonna be "that" guy._ 

While I enjoy reading about all the goodies you guys have for sale, I think that this thread along with a couple other of your threads (battery section) would have fit better in the Parts Vendor section.

Because this is clearly an ad pitch.


> Here is the link to the get on the production schedule.
> http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=37


-


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

TheSGC said:


> Were these all made in the same week? I am eagerly awaiting a Z1K-LV and if these are really popping out like bunnies, that's great!


They are moving along. Hopefully we will get up to levels where there is no more waiting. It takes a while to get this many parts in motion for delivery when we need them. We are talking about hundreds of controllers in process. This is rapidly becoming of significant manufacturing operation.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

69bug said:


> _I'm gonna be "that" guy._
> 
> While I enjoy reading about all the goodies you guys have for sale, I think that this thread along with a couple other of your threads (battery section) would have fit better in the Parts Vendor section.
> 
> ...


How about the fact that every thread has their ads on the right side, along with many others? This is valid information about the most popular controller ever made and there is nothing wrong with putting it in the "Controllers" section.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

> While I enjoy reading about all the goodies you guys have for sale, I think that this thread along with a couple other of your threads (battery section) would have fit better in the Parts Vendor section.


My apologies if this came off as an advertisement. I guess we are all guilty of that with our signature lines having links to websites, etc.

We get a lot of emails every day. I personally receive over 100+ per day. I think Dave is close to 200+. The other employees at EV Components also get a lot of questions each day.

When we post a picture of controllers in progress or provide an update on battery containers shipping or arriving, it is mostly meant to get information out to the general public.

The goal is so that everyone knows the latest info and then perhaps that reduces some of the emails along the lines of "any update on my battery order?"

Also, posting real pictures of battery crates arriving in the warehouse and controllers being finished is a useful tool. There have been numerous small EV businesses over the years that have disappeared with money for paid products. Some were because of lack of capital and went bankrupt. Some were just scams. In the first container we had some nervous customers that were worried if we were for real. Hopefully we have earned that confidence now that many people are posting pictures of their delivered batteries.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Personally I think a guy with only 6 posts on a message board probably shouldn't jump in and try to moderate said board


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Personally I think a guy with only 6 posts on a message board probably shouldn't jump in and try to moderate said board


+1

Just relax people...


----------



## 69bug (Sep 17, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Personally I think a guy with only 6 posts on a message board probably shouldn't jump in and try to moderate said board


Edited by admin:

They deleted it for a reason - probably because he realized how it would come across and didn't want to have any bad blood out. Let's not start stirring up trouble. He took it back, enough said.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

69bug said:


> Since you didn't post before my comment you didn't get emailed EVComponents original reply before they edited it.


Hm. Now I get curious since I can only see THAT they're edited, not WHAT was edited...


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

And now I connected my eyes and read what 69bug quoted. I see that backstabbing season has started.

How rude.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

I vote for having evcomponents post where they currently are ... ...

It promotes additional questions about these products which near always get answered ... It expands my knowlegebase which is what I track these forums for.

Sure there is always the open ended sales line at the end but that only helps further if the comments on a product take your interest.


my 2c ...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't really care much for back stabbing, nor do I care for spam.

What I do care for is the information that manufacturers are willing to share on the forum so that everyone has access to it.
The forum isn't endorsing one product over another as I see it but sharing experience of one product in use over another in different applications.
It is all useful for budding DIY EVers to use to decide what to get, what is cheap and what is good for their project.

I don't see this thread as a 'Buy my product cos we're the best or the cheapest'. I see it as a 'Look, Zillas in real life ready for delivery!'. Given it is one of the most talked about controllers I don't think spamming would even be necessary.

If I was to look at everything that mentions a product as spam then lets not ever mention Netgain or Kostov motors by name nor Thunder Sky or Sky Energy nor any other product in the general discussion forums when recommending or advising new members.

I'd rather know the information so I can decide.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Qer said:


> And now I connected my eyes and read what 69bug quoted. I see that backstabbing season has started.
> 
> How rude.


That's why they edited and took back the statement. It came across more rude than he intended. No backstabbing was intended. Let's let it be.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Also, I just want to clear this up.

EVComponents is a sponsor of this forum but that doesn't mean they get special treatment as a forum user. I've cleared the air in the same manner for regular users several times. 

As a general rule, if someone posts something and then realizes that they didn't mean what they said or decides to revoke their statement, I believe it's proper to just let it be. Quoting the notification email and trying to hold them to that after they've revoked isn't appropriate. It will only cause fights and confusion. I believe this goes for everyone.

Please contact me directly if you have questions about this policy.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I came from forums where things got seriously out of hand. Let's please all just relax and keep this forum full of healthy discussion and great information.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a on topic question- How splash resistance are the Zilla casings? 

I am looking at splash protection while repairing my transmission, but water proofing and cooling are always friendly with each other.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All

and while we are on the subject of water and Zillas ... is there a recommended flow rate for the inbuilt water cooling ?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got my Zilla 2k. I am putting in my car nicknamed DCPlasma. It is a twin in-line Warp 9 Fiero. Pictures on EVAlbum 2453.
http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=2453

The Zilla control box, is a beautiful (and dense) piece of electronic hardware. I have been sweating what I was going to do to power these two Warp9's. You guys came through just in time with just what I was waiting for. Thanks James at EVComponents and Otmar at Cafe Electric.

John Metric
NEDRA Lifetime Member 337


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice John! Cool idea sticking the motors into the gas tunnel. You should start a build thread here.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> Here's a on topic question- How splash resistance are the Zilla casings?
> 
> I am looking at splash protection while repairing my transmission, but water proofing and cooling are always friendly with each other.


Otmar recently said they are not waterproof, I'm not sure if he's actually tested them. Since they are water cooled I would think you could seal them up pretty well.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

John Metric said:


> I just got my Zilla 2k. I am putting in my car nicknamed DCPlasma. It is a twin in-line Warp 9 Fiero. Pictures on EVAlbum 2453.
> http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=2453
> 
> The Zilla control box, is a beautiful (and dense) piece of electronic hardware. I have been sweating what I was going to do to power these two Warp9's. You guys came through just in time with just what I was waiting for. Thanks James at EVComponents and Otmar at Cafe Electric.
> ...


holy cow. nice setup!!

Keep us updated!


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

John Metric said:


> I just got my Zilla 2k. I am putting in my car nicknamed DCPlasma. It is a twin in-line Warp 9 Fiero. Pictures on EVAlbum 2453.
> http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=2453
> 
> The Zilla control box, is a beautiful (and dense) piece of electronic hardware. I have been sweating what I was going to do to power these two Warp9's. You guys came through just in time with just what I was waiting for. Thanks James at EVComponents and Otmar at Cafe Electric.
> ...


Oh wow, nice setup!

It will be fun to see how twin warps are competing against twin kostows + transmission 

What batteries you're planing to use?


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

EVComponents said:


> The Zilla Z2K only comes in HV or EHV. There is no LV version at 2K.
> 
> I am not sure of the mix on the Z1K controllers that are in this batch.
> But any Z1K-LV can be upgraded to an HV. In the past Otmar only charged the difference in price between the LV and HV to do this upgrade.
> ...


Glad to hear the production is going again. As a zilla owner I feel a lot more secure knowing there is still production and support. Also glad to hear the upgrades are still available as I have an LV. Never know what I might do in the future.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

300zxev said:


> Hi All
> 
> and while we are on the subject of water and Zillas ... is there a recommended flow rate for the inbuilt water cooling ?


I believe that is covered in the instruction manual. If memory serves me it is 2 gal per min.


----------

